# Too Soon to Say Good-bye



## salsachick (Aug 4, 2009)

It has been a long time since I was on this board. I first came here when I adopted Samson and Delilah from a local shelter. I wanted as much information on raising them to be healthy happy cats as I could. 

Unfortunately after being with me for only 2 1/2 years, Samson passed away at the vets office on April 2nd. He was an incredibly special kitty. Friendly, talkative and curious, a real busy-body. He would play most of the day and take breaks to ride around on my shoulders. 











I am having a really hard time after losing him. He became very sick very suddenly on March 26 and declined all week before he had to be euthanized at the vets office on April 2. First his digestive track stopped working, then his liver became toxic, and his lungs began to fail. He suffered a stroke at the vet and possibly a heart attack/heart murmur (which he did not have previously). The vets are at loss to explain it - the only explanation - toxicity or poisoning - doesn't match with the time line of his sickness, nor can I find a single thing in my home that he could have gotten into to cause what happened to him because all week he didn't respond to any of the medication that should have helped in that situation. He had bouts with UTIs, anal gland blockages, an had surgery to remove a foreign object once. I wonder if his eating things he shouldn't was a system of other problems. And maybe taking him for tests months ago could have prevented this. But he hated the vet (a real Dr. Jeckel/ Mr. Hyde kitty) and had to go so often for the UTIs and surgery I wasn't going to take him for what my vet called a "sweet tooth" (He loved bread and carbs!) 

Either way it is a real mystery and I will never know how or why this happened to such a young and loving kitty. I was fully expecting to bring him home from the vet that day so my last moment with him was handing him of in his carrier to the tech before the office even opened.










I know that Delilah is also missing her friend. Samson and Delilah were best friends. They would often nap together, groom each other, watch birds out the window side by side. They would wrestle and play together too. Delilah was always the quiet one where as Samson talked all the time. Now, she has taken to crying often. She sits at the door and meows. She knows where his carrier is kept and when the door to that closet is opened she will go sit by it. She also seeks out my attention much more than she used to. I have been trying to play with her when she wants to and give her love and lap time too. Night time is particularly hard since they both would sleep with me, or sleep in side by side cat beds. Now I find I cry most at night and in bed.

I can't even imagine getting her another friend right now as I am so very heartbroken. But I am afraid that as work picks up this summer, and if I have to travel (1 or 2 days at a time) for my new position that she may get even more lonely. She's used to being top cat though. She may have been quiet, but Samson was a lover and let her rule the roost. 

Anyway... sorry this was so long I appreciate anyone taking the time to read the whole thing. I'm just having a rough time and keep thinking about how unfair it is.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes 2-1/2 yrs. is too young for a cat to go. He was a beautiful cat and I can see he was well taken care of. It's even harder to accept when one passes so suddenly and so young. I'm sure Delilah will miss him....love the cuddling photo, as you will too, but I truly believe that we will be with them some time again. My condolences.

"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me." ~ Unknown


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I can relate so much to your story with Samson, because I also had a cat for about that length of time who ended up dying at age 3. She had epilepsy.

It's a gut-wrencher, there's just no two ways about it. All I can say is, having gone through something similar, is that you will reach a point where you have all the memories but it doesn't _sting_ quite as much. I ended up getting another cat, my beloved goofball Murphy, within a couple weeks. You'll know when the timing is right. You could just look at listings and see how it feels.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Samson passing away......he was a beautiful kitty. I know you are suffering
over him being gone; all my kitties who have died affected me the same way. Just know
you gave him two and half wonderful years and even though his life was short it he was loved
by you and your other kitty. 

I adopted Nicky as a companion for an earlier cat I had when his best buddy passed away. I 
think that helped Sputnik feel a lot less lonely and watching the two of them bond helped me, 
too. 

Take care of yourself and know that other people understand your feelings. :heart


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sampson. It hurts to lose them at any age, but yes, it's not fair at this young!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*my thoughts are with you*

i am so sorry. such a sudden loss i know can be overwhelming. please know that so many of us know how you feel and are there for you. cry as much as you need to. try to think of samson in a better place now if you can. although you miss him terribly, he is no longer in pain. 

you and delilah will have to help each other through this. be strong for her if you can. she is possibly even more delicate than you are at this time because she does not understand. you have a purpose to take care of her and that will make you stronger. and when you are both ready, perhaps you WILL bring in another wonderful cat needing a family. the love you will share for each other in the future will get you through this.

take care. my love to both you and delilah and to samson at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am soo soo sorry. Hugs to you; petpets to Delila atback


----------



## Leesa (Jun 13, 2010)

SALSACHICK..................I'm so sorry!! I know words can't describe what you are feeling! I know because I just lost my boy April 5 2012 . Its devastating to me because I have no children and my kittys are my babies! But I'm lucky that I have two still with me so they confort each other and have been side by side since the lost of my Simon. I cry at LEAST once a day. Feeding time is hard for me , Simon was always the first to ask for his soft food and the first to the cupboard! I'm hoping it gets easier! Your Boy SAMPSON was BEAUTIFUL!!! Maybe Sampson and Simon are playing at the Rainbow bridge together!! Again so sorry for your loss!! ~Lisa in PA


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

What a beautiful orange tabby........way to young to go......sorry for your loss......


----------



## salsachick (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate that everyone here understands. I feel like such a fool at work some times when I have to excuse myself because I'm going to start crying.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

so very sorry for your loss, Sampson really was a gorgeous kitty & sound's as if he was a very sweet boy ~ such a shame to lose him so young xxx

please don't feel a fool for crying after him I am sure your work colleagues don't think this of you xxx

sending you my love & a kiss for Delilah xxx


----------



## Montesdad (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Samson, He was a handsome fellow, I just love the Orange Tabbies, have 1 myself. Its never easy losing a pet, in time you and Delila will be ready for a new friend.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh salsachick...I remember when you first joined. My heart aches for you and Delilah. And please, don't feel like a fool. Samson was your baby, let your tears flow. (((hugs)))


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. Losing a loved pet is so difficult. You should feel good for treating him so well and making him happy, though. We were chosen by our kitty Angel when we met her. You will know when you meet the right kitty for you and Delilah. Take care atback.


----------

